# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Vragen over galstenen

## onderwater

wie kan mij zeggen wat ik kan doen om de pijn die ik heb ik heb namelijk twee kleine gal steentjes. kan ik alles gewoon eten en drinken. 
gaat die steenjes van zelf weg

----------


## Lady

Denk niet dat ze vanzelf weg gaan.
Heb wel eens gehoord dat pindakaas goed zou zijn.
Niet lachen ,schijnt echt te helpen.

----------


## Niek

Ze gaan niet vanzelf weg. Je meot ze eruit laten halen als je last blijft houden. Bij mij is het bloed ook niet goed door de steentjes. Voorheen had ik erg veel last, maar sinds ik de melkproducten laat is het een stuk beter.

----------


## maharidoed

Je meot ze eruit laten halen als je last blijft houden ??
Was Dat maar zo gemakkelijk.
Eind vorig jaar begon bij mij de ellende, misselijk, pijn, geuren ? brr.
Ik leefde op 8 pijnstillers per dag ( tramal ) en wat rijst met koolvis, aangevuld met wat tomaat.
Ja, en toen kwamen allemaal onderzoeken, ondertussen was het al februari, in maart 2 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen, voor vervolg onderzoeken, resultaat en om het verhaal kort te maken, de galsteen had zich een uitweg gezocht via de galwegen/alvleesklier.
Dus nu ben ik soms bang dat ik weer en galsteen zou kunnen krijgen en daarom ben ik voorzichtig met vet, koolsoorten, koffie enz.

----------


## mibo

ze gaan zeker niet vanzelf weg, helaas kwamen ze in maart erachter dat ik een galsteen had, helaas moest ik hiervoor weer onder het mes, terwijl ik net een buikcorrectie had laten doen. De steen was 1.2 cm en de arts zei ook dat het echt eruit moest vanwege dat mijn galblaas ook erg ontstoken was. Maar ben blij dat het eruit is heb gelukkig geen aanvallen meer gehad!

----------

